# Teich säubern und Teichfische



## tanjas (23. Apr. 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin Tanja und neu in diesem Forum. Ich habe mir letztes Jahr einen Gartenteich angelegt (ca. 4x2 Meter).
In den Teich habe ich Unterwasserpflanzen (u.a. auch viel __ Wasserpest)
gepflanzt, für klares Wasser. Ich hatte 4 Goldfische und 5 __ Moderlieschen eingesetzt. Der __ Fischreiher hat leider alle geholt.
Jetzt habe ich einen Reiherschreck aufgestellt und will den Teich wieder Fit für den Sommer machen. Leider ist der gesamten Grund voll brauner Schmutzpartikeln oder Algen. Wie bekomme  das am besten weg, ohne den Teich zu sehr zu schädigen.
Und wo bekomme ich in Hamburg oder nörlich. Umland Teichfische (Goldelritzen, Gründlinge oder Moderlieschen) für einen Neubesatz?

Für ein paar Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Viele Grüße

Tanja


----------



## Frank (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teich säubern und Teichfische*

Hallo Tanja,

*auch dir ein herzliches :Willkommen2 bei uns im Club! *

Das mit deinen Fischen tut mir leid.  

Ich würde den Boden evtl. nicht sofort reinigen.
Denn dort befinden sich die für die gesunde Teichflora benötigten Mikroorganismen.
Wenn du dir allerdings sicher bist, das sich dort abgestorbenen Algen befinden, 
schau mal in die gelben Seiten nach einem "grünen Laden" oder einer Zoohandlung in deiner Nähe.
Meistens verleihen die auch sogenannte Teich- oder Schlammsauger.
Der wird dir gute Dienste erweisen ohne die Teichfolie zu beschädigen.

Doch zuvor stell doch mal ein/zwei Fotos ein, auf dem man erkennen kann, ob eine Reinigung überhaupt sinnvoll ist.
Denn mit einer vermeintlichen Reinigung kann man auch genau das Gegenteil vom gewollten Effekt erreichen.
Also alles mit Vorsicht angehen.  

Zu den Fischhändlern kann *Dodi* dir vllt. etwas sagen.
Falls sie sich hier so nicht meldet, schreib sie doch mal per PN an.

Viel Glück und weiterhin viel Spaß hier und mit deinem Teich.


----------



## Dodi (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teich säubern und Teichfische*

Hummel hummel  

und :willkommen hier im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum!

Wieder mal eine Hamburgerin!   

Den Tipps von Frank zur Teichreinigung ist nichts hinzuzufügen.

Die von Dir gesuchten Fische (bis auf __ Moderlieschen) bekommst Du z. B. hier (klick) - außerdem haben die auch __ Stichlinge, Bitterlinge, Nasen. Habe gerade dort angerufen, weil auf deren HP fast nur Aquarium-Fische sind. Preise zwischen knapp 2 bis 5 (Sorte: Nasen) Euronen.

Viel Spaß beim Fischkauf und hier im Forum!


----------



## tanjas (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teich säubern und Teichfische*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten ! 
Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen ein Foto von meinem Teich einstellen, vorher werde ich nichts am Teich machen.
Auch vielen Dank für den Händlertipp.

Weiss jemand noch, wo man ggf. __ Moderlieschen beziehen kann?

Viele Grüße

Tanja


----------



## Frettchenfreund (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teich säubern und Teichfische*

Hallo Tanja!

Bei euch dürfte es doch auch so ein Geschäft das mit " Napf " endet geben, oder?

Ich habe letzte Woche in diesem Geschäft gesehen, dass die Moderlieschen haben. Dann wird das bei euch auch so sein.

.


----------



## Christine (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teich säubern und Teichfische*

Hallo Volker,

nee, das ist leider nicht überall so. Bei uns gibt es im ....napf keine __ Moderlieschen. Es sei denn getrocknet beim Katzenfutter


----------



## ouzo (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teich säubern und Teichfische*

Hallo Tanja,

auch von uns ein herzlich Willkommen  

Die Nordlichter sind im Vormarsch 

Da wir gerade beim Umbau sind und in  unseren zukünftigen Teich nur noch Koi kommen sollen, suchen wir noch ein schönes Plätzchen für unsere
ca.5 oder 6 Bitterlinge, 1 __ Gründling und __ Stichlinge (unbekannte Menge).
Also, wenn Ihr mögt, könnt Ihr die Fischis gerne nach dem Abfischen bei uns abholen. Melde Dich doch mal


----------



## tanjas (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teich säubern und Teichfische*

Hallo Astrid + Bernd ,

das ist aber lieb von Euch, vielen Dank für das Angebot. Ich habe mir aber gerade 10 Goldbitterlinge gekauft und will erstmal abwarten, wie die sich entwickeln und ob meine Fischreiherabwehr auch funktioniert.
Solltet Ihr in einem Monat immer noch Fische abgeben wollen, komme ich sehr gerne auf Euer Angebot zurück.

Lieber Gruß

Tanja


----------

